# More Uber drivers file labor lawsuits



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...awsuits-one-claims-he-only-makes-80-per-week/
*More Uber drivers file labor lawsuits: *
*One claims he makes only $80 per week*
*Plaintiffs' lawyer: "The laws need to keep pace with the technology."*

[...] Since the case, _O'Connor v. Uber,_ was certified, the startup has been hit with an additional 13 federal proposed class-action lawsuits nationwide-most of which have been filed by one New York-based firm. One case in Philadelphia was filed as recently as this month. These cases appear to be interested in riding the coattails of one successful suit, which could mean big bucks for attorneys and expanded benefits for Uber drivers.

"I think our general strategy is to mimic what's going on in California," Paul Napoli told Ars. "We think that there should be a uniform approach throughout the country that applies federal law to not just California."


----------

